# تعليمات السلامه على الالات والمعدات



## eng.ramadanhusam (14 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاعضاء الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بحاجة على ملصقات او بوسترات يكتب عليها تعليمات السلامة العامة على الالات والمعدات 
مثلا: (في حال وجود خطر اكبس الزر الاحمر) ويكون سهم يدل على الزر الاحمر
(في حال سماعك صوت غير عادي من الاله اكبس المفتاح الاخضر) ويكون الملصق بجانب المفتاح
وهكذا تعليمات....
ارجو افادتي بالسرعة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

الكتابة ممكن تعملها عن طريق البوربوينت - عندنا فى الشركة كاتبين على بوربوينت وتم الطبع بالمطبعة على ورق كبير


----------



## hmmed (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الزنزبارى (2 مارس 2014)

تسلم ايديك ومشكككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

